# Проблемы со стартом сервисов

## mungo_k

Сдохла система, совсем. Решил пересобрать заново и не пытаться решить проблемы, уж очень там все замусорено. Ну, чтобы не рисковать, собрал в варе, но на физическом винте, на котором потом и будет работать. Все сделал как по манулу, ребутнулся, сказал, что рут, все ок.

Потом поставил МС (ну люблю я его!), добавил GPM в сервисы при загрузке. Установил DHCP, потом надо было отойти, ребутнулся... Вернулся - мышь в консоли не работает. Ну это ладно. Но DHCP тоже не запустился! Они были тупо проигнорированы.

Я запустил вручную, думал, мот часы сбились. Перезагружаюсь. Но даже остановки сервисов нет! И теперь что не делаю, никак - не работает ни один из сервисов, какой бы я не добавлял, только те, которые были CHROOT добавлены. Возвращение в CHROOT не помогает...

Помогите!

----------

## TigerJr

 *mungo_k wrote:*   

> Сдохла система, совсем. Решил пересобрать заново и не пытаться решить проблемы, уж очень там все замусорено. Ну, чтобы не рисковать, собрал в варе, но на физическом винте, на котором потом и будет работать. Все сделал как по манулу, ребутнулся, сказал, что рут, все ок.
> 
> Потом поставил МС (ну люблю я его!), добавил GPM в сервисы при загрузке. Установил DHCP, потом надо было отойти, ребутнулся... Вернулся - мышь в консоли не работает. Ну это ладно. Но DHCP тоже не запустился! Они были тупо проигнорированы.
> 
> Я запустил вручную, думал, мот часы сбились. Перезагружаюсь. Но даже остановки сервисов нет! И теперь что не делаю, никак - не работает ни один из сервисов, какой бы я не добавлял, только те, которые были CHROOT добавлены. Возвращение в CHROOT не помогает...
> ...

 

что за варя?

dhcp не запустился, а ты демона запукаеш или хочешь чтобы у тебя сетевуха настройки по dhcp получала???

P/S  телепаты в отпуске  :Wink: 

учитывая твою манеру писать, все ошибки в /dev/hands и /dev/brain, пересобери всё по хендбуку заново, от я вообще не понял в чём проблема...  ГПМ запускается, dhcp тебе прописывать надо, явно генту раз 5 ставил... советую с такими вопросами в gentoo.ру постить. 

Тут похоже компетенция не твоя.

----------

## oldtux

For mungo_k:

Как видишь ты не по адресу обратился! Тут отвечают только те, кто умеет пальцы гнуть и строить из себя "гентушнегоф". На простейший вопрос не имеют ответа, зато сморозить глупость выдав ее за скрытые знания в раз. И если будешь таким как предыдущий оратор надоедать,то пошлют... в гугль.   :Very Happy: 

А не знать что такое в "Варя" это уже демонстрация врожденной глупости.... Кто не знает что такое VMWare?!!!   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *oldtux wrote:*   

> А не знать что такое в "Варя" это уже демонстрация врожденной глупости.... Кто не знает что такое VMWare?!!!    

 

Полегче пожалуйста, уважаемый. Я вот сначала подумал о /var и уже потом о VMWare  :Wink: 

----------

